# Does excercise lower anxiety?



## katienc478 (Sep 15, 2004)

I don't excercise very often and I was wondering if anyone knows or thinks if excercising helps lower anxiety. :hide


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, in my experience, it does lower anxiety, because you use up energy, energy used to create anxiety. It takes roughly 30 minutes for me to get a full effect of it, so i don't just do it to stay in shape, but to feel good through the day.


----------



## shadowplay (Mar 25, 2005)

Yes, it is a huge help for me, especially when I do cardio. I think it has something to do with all the yummy, happy endorphins your body releases.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I truly believe it does. I was out in the yard today......I was throwing balls with my daughter, the stretching, actually moving, got my blood pumping, I felt so good and calm later....

I also used to "Step" my anxiety was much more in check then


----------



## amtoreo (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes, it does. You feel relief while you are doing it and for about an hour afterwards. I love exercise.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

For me personally, when I work out at least 3 times a week, _everything_ in my life is better. When I don't get at least that much, my life is _chaotic_ and _out-of-whack_. :hide :afr :um :nw :con :stu :wtf

I dread it some days, but after I drag myself there and work out, I _always _walk away (immediately) feeling better. :yes

star :banana


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It helps me a lot, I find. Just walking around the block at a fast-ish pace for 20 minutes is enough to cut my anxiety dramatically.


----------



## Username (Oct 27, 2004)

Sure. Placing stress on your body tends to alleviate that which is on your mind.


----------



## QuietGuy (Jul 24, 2005)

Excersize is extremely helpful for me as well. It keeps me busy & gets me out of the house as well. I would either go biking, lift weights or play some basketball. It really lowers my anxiety and keeps my stamina up and keeps me in shape. & i feel that i've accomplished something everytime im done.


----------



## cait (May 28, 2005)

The thought of it makes me more anxious. I remember when I used to be in sports and stuff, and it did not help my anxiety ... but it made it worse because I was on school teams and stuff like that. I sweat way to much, and don't have contacts right now, so I can't really excersise.


----------



## amtoreo (Jul 1, 2005)

If you're nervous and your SA keeps you from going to a gym, or playing sports but you's like to try out exercise, I suggest trying at home exercise videos. You can rent some off Netflix or try collagevideo.com. My favorites are videos by 'The Firm' - warning - it does require equipment and Billy Blanks Tae Bo videos. Also if weather permits and you have a path near by, walking or running is a great solitude activity.


----------



## grumblina (Jul 6, 2005)

Excercising regularly helps me a bunch. If I miss one or two workouts I get super grouchy, depressed and more anxious.


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

I've been running alot lately, and it has helped tremendously with my anxiety. It's helped with my depression, too, I think. The biggest difference so far has been that I'm not grinding my teeth/ clenching my jaw so much during the day. I still do it, but it's really not bad compared to before- I can manage it now.

Plus, it's a confidence booster to see my muscles getting nice and toned.


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

Exercise helps ALOT with my anxiety and depression. It helps me get rid of a lot of tension and seeing the progress I have made has given me a big boost of confidence.


----------



## koo koo puffs (Aug 25, 2005)

does it ever! I love it, i only started recently and do it about once a week, so far i have been to the gym about 4 times, but everytime i get out of there i leave feeling geat! like i left all my stress at the gym. the only thing is that i go at a time when there wont b too much of a crowd,mostly the hours when most people r working, an of course it helps that my mom takes me. But sometimes i get so into it that i even forget about my surroundings an the people there. I recomend it 100%


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah it helps, but I wouldnt say it's a night and day type difference. But I do feel a bit more relaxed on days that I do cardio.


----------

